#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore - Sungei Buloh Wetlands Reserve

## slimboyfat

Continuing my theme of bringing you info on places to visit in Singapore apart from Orchard Towers, here's one for nature lovers.

I had never even heard of this place until a trip was planned by my company for last Saturday. My kids love this nature kind of stuff after being brought up in highly urban Singapore, and more importantly it was free so I thought why not?

First of all - the facts

Opening Hours: 7.30am to 7.00pm on weekdays
7.00am to 7.00pm on Sundays & Public Holidays Admission: Free entry
except on Saturdays, Sundays, Public Holidays and School Holidays.
$1.00 per adult 
$0.50 per child / student / senior citizen Theatrette show screenings:Mondays to Saturdays - 
9am, 11am, 1pm, 3pm & 5pm
Sundays and Public Holidays - 
Hourly 9am to 5pm

How to get there - probably best to get a cab or you can take bus 925 from Kranji MRT station.

Quite a good FAQ here from the reserve's website
::: Sungei Buloh Wetland Reserve :::

Very important though - you really must cover up as much of your body as possible - the mosquitos are real bastards. Somehow they even managed to bite my hands -but ofcourse being British I am incredibly attractive to all God's creatures.

----------


## slimboyfat

The reserve is located in the north of Singapore - in fact you can see Johor clearly across the Johor Straits.



Apparently in the 19th century around 14&#37; of Singapore was mangrove forests like this. Now its less than 0.5%.....luckily the powers that be decided to preserve some of it



The wetlands are a useful stop off for migratory birds on their way down south for the winter.



Ofcourse all the water around Singapore is sea water and apparently thats what mangrove forests are all about which I never knew before. They need a fairly stable sea water level to thrive . Lock gates are situated around the reserve to keep that level about right.
In addition some new mangroves are being planted to help things along.

----------


## jizzybloke

> but ofcourse being British I am incredibly attractive to all God's creatures.


Its a curse we all suffer!  :Smile: 

Really good start for the thread by the way!!

----------


## slimboyfat

The wetland reserve is home to a large array of animals and reptiles and crab type things. We could hear wild boars as we walked around but didnt see any. Also the crocodiles stayed out of sight unfortunately, but here are pics of some of the interesting creatures what we saw.

First up is this rather handsome mudskipper. He looks like a bit like your average German tourist in Pattaya.



Monitor lizards are all over the place. This one is only a tiddler. There is a huge one which hangs around the visitors centre but I didnt get a decent pic of that dragon size beastie



Here's a bigger one


Ofcourse there a piddly little normal lizards too



And little snakes slithering around in the mud pissing off the crabs.



Talking of crabs, here they hang around in the trees. This guy isnt doing a very good job of hiding though, because even I noticed his little legs hanging out.



These mud mounds are formed by mud lobsters and they are all over the place.

mud lobster (thalassina anomala)

----------


## slimboyfat

I am not a big plant fan apart from BH's lotus. My parents live a few miles from the Eden project in Cornwall and I still didnt bother my arse visiting it. Anyway here's some green stuff and flowers in their natural habitat.



Some kind of fruit. It doesnt smell pleasant when cut open.





This was a polpular area with the butterflies. In fact while we were there a local natural history author was taking some pictures with a very expensive looking camera.

 



Some mangrove thingys close up



Our tour guide explaining that these flowers are used by Malays to catch fish. Apparently you put them in the water and they will kill the fish as its a poison for them but not a problem for humans.



There are still some remnants of the kampong (village) days - here are some fruit trees - part of an old orchard.

----------


## terry57

Your the man when it comes to Singapore,  " Fat Boy."

Keep em coming.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Great stuff mate. Love the pic of the mangrove creek with Johor in the background.

----------


## slimboyfat

Although you are right in there with nature the footpaths are very well maintained with wooden platformes winding right though the mudflats etc. I was very impressed all round.



There are numerous hides set up along the trail too. Here are 2 junior SBFs in one of them



Got to keep your eyes open throughout your visit in case you miss something!



There is quite a tall wooden observation tower too. You get some great views and a nice breeze up there.

----------


## slimboyfat

And after a 2 hour trek around the reserve it was time for an ice cream at the visitors centre before returning back to the hustle and bustle of Singapore life.



In conclusion I found this was a great discovery, and we had only covered a small area of the reserve due to being on a guided tour of limited duration. I expect we will go back again to take things at our own pace - but it was really good to have the guide with us to explain stuff as we went along. One thing to mention is that there weren't many other people there despite it being a Saturday - which is almost unheard of in Singapore.

If anyone has some time to spare in Singers I would recommend a visit here. You can always go to Orchard Towers later. I know I did. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

You obviously like to get out and explore Singapore Fatboy.

People shit me when they Singapore is boring as I find there's heaps to do if one is prepared to get of your arse and go have a fokin look around.

----------


## sabang

Great- really enjoyed that.
Like many other people, that was one of those places I always intended to check out but..........

----------


## Propagator

> My parents live a few miles from the Eden project in Cornwall and I still didnt bother my arse visiting it.


Shame on you - it is worth a visit.
Nevertheless great thread and some marvellous pictures.

----------


## reinvented

good stuff slimmers

cute bin lids too

----------


## exiledgooner

went there about a year back and recomennd it. 

useless fact for you - it was one of the places where the japanese invaded singapore in 1942. bet they gave the crocs a fight.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> My parents live a few miles from the Eden project in Cornwall and I still didnt bother my arse visiting it.
> 
> 
> Shame on you - it is worth a visit.


Indeed. I went there about 8 years ago. It hadn't been open long. I expect it looks great now.

Nice Mangrove thread as well, Slim.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Thanks, SBF. Great pics. Impressed with your kids, too!

----------


## slimboyfat

Went to Sungei Buloh with the kids today, and at last got our first crocodile sighting. This was pretty close, no zoom used!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This was pretty close, no zoom used!


Did you scream like a girl?

----------


## dirtydog

It's nice that his kids stayed to take the photos as he run off screaming  :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

No screaming, no fear. 

My wife was with us and she is more than a match for an estuarine crocodile.

----------

